# Living World Snap-Inns



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

Does anyone know where you can buy Living World Snap-Inns in the US? I googled them but only saw them on Canadian, Australian & Singapore sites! Surely someone must sell them in the States? Thanks!!


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm not sure but they have waffle blocks by super pet not to mention those nostalgia waffle blocks I remember from when I was younger. You could probably get some used waffle blocks from a yard sale or goodwill


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks! I'll check those out!!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

On another forum, they actually have Canadian folks that pick them up and ship them to owners here in the US! It's the only way that I'm aware of. You can find a Canadian that would be willing to mail one for you.


----------

